# Medal Ceremonies Para Dressage



## Carefreegirl (5 September 2012)

Last post - promise 

Few piccies of the team medal and a small video of a group of Games makers as we left 

Whilst they were setting up the arena for the medals they had music blaring out and a mexican wave started. One of the funniest sights of the night was the guys in the control (I'm assuming it's control), the white multi storey marquee where the horses came into the arena joining in the wave and then when they played A little less conversation by Elvis and JS whoever there was a guy really going for it with the dance moves and playing air guitar. I tried to video it but over enthusiatic flag waving kept sending my camera out of focus.
Whoever you are sir - you're a flippin' legend 



























And I hope this video plays 










To anyone who didn't manage to make it to Greenwich, you missed a spectacular display of brilliant horsemanship and some outstanding horses. If it come's out on DVD i'll be buying it.


----------

